# Need small engine repair in Orange Beach



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Northstar 2700 generator with a Honda GC160 engine. It will only start with starting fluid. It is my Y2K generator that I bought in 1999. 

I have started it at least once a year, sometimes twice, and run a tank of non ethanol fuel thru till the the engine ran out of fuel. Two years ago I replaced the fuel pump because it was leaking, did a oil change, and changed air filter. It has started and run two times since then. This year it would not start. It has good spark. It will start and run on starting fluid but as soon as the fluid runs out it stops. There is fuel to the carb. 

I need someone to get it started. I suspect the carb needs cleaning but I don't have the tools or the patience to do that type of work anymore. I'm looking for someone in the Orange Beach, Gulf Shores, Foley, West Pensacola area. Recommendations please.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

2 questions before you take it to a shop.

1 Is there new gas in tank AND LINES?

2 Have you looked at the air filter element, which I think is foam, and stuck your finger in it to see if it isn't crumbling?
woops, saw you changed filter.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know for sure about the fuel pump fuel but every time I run it I let it run out of fuel. I can get a new carb for less than $20 and I may do that.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Letting it "run out of fuel and stop" does not mean that all the fuel in the bottom of the float bowl or in the gas lines are gone.
I was wondering why you kept saying fuel pump till I saw in a video of where the gas tank is at.
You can try disconnecting the fuel line at the carb, pull on the start cord pumping gas out till the new gas is coming out the line. If there's old gas in there, you'll smell it and it'll be yellow.

There is fresh gas in it I hope?????


----------

